# Does anybody know what's going on at Digihitch?



## DCLXVI (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been trying to access the forums there lately, but can't login and it seems there hasn't been new posts for almost a month. It was a great resource and there's someone from there I need to contact. Anybody familiar with this place, and know what's happening?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 19, 2010)

that's odd... also, i see there are 0 members online on the forum as well.


----------



## logan714 (Apr 19, 2010)

i loged in but nothing new and 0 online


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I signed up a while back and was unable to do anything at all. When I tried to login it took me to my profile and gave me a message of how to upgrade my status to pro or something where you had to pay


----------



## logan714 (Apr 19, 2010)

i got in tomy normal user account and then to the forom but no new post


----------



## bote (Apr 21, 2010)

Morgan (Salman) died almost two weeks ago, I was there visiting him just before. I posted on here about it before, use the search you fuckers


----------



## bote (Apr 21, 2010)

that guy was a true traveler who didn't need the security of being a punk/ gypsy/ neoprimitivist or any particular label to justify his way of life. When people came around with their dumbass questions about into the wild or whatever else, he never lost his cool, just tried to be friendly, but you know what, he died at 35 still putting himself out there.

So yeah, the server needs to be rebooted I think, but I don't have the heart to call his family and tell them about it because they have other things going on right now. I too would like to connect with some folks on there, but it'll have to wait. Kind of crazy that it stopped a the same time he did more or less


----------



## DCLXVI (Apr 21, 2010)

That's unfortunate.


----------

